# Lazy eyelid/Eye twitch????



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Stephanie's had this thing, from the day her eyes opened, where her right eyelid half-closes. It's usually just when she's getting tired, or waking up, and she's doing a lot of those slow blinks. She'll kind of squint at you with one eye.

But lately it's been closing just as she's walking around the house. Well, maybe it's not closing so much as actually twitching. It's hard to tell :? It'll blink a few times, like she's got something in her eye. But I've never found anything...

Since she's been doing it since day one, I wasn't sure if there was anything really wrong with her eye. But my mom mentioned the squinting/twitching again this morning, so really, this is to placate her :wink: 

Should I be concerned at all? Could there be anything wrong with her eye/eyelid?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

You can always get it checked out by the vet. But is there any tearing, swelling, or redness?

Belfour has squity eyes for a long time after waking up, he always looks so out of it.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

> But is there any tearing, swelling, or redness?


Nope, nothing at all. As much as she looooves me prying her eyelid open to get a better look, I've never seen anything out of the ordinary :| It's just strange....


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> > But is there any tearing, swelling, or redness?
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing at all. As much as she looooves me prying her eyelid open to get a better look, I've never seen anything out of the ordinary :| It's just strange....


I wouldn't lose sleep over it, maybe just mention it next time you go in for vaccines or a check up  Keep an eye on it though to make sure it doesn't exibit other signs.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I figured. The three girls have a pre-spay wellness exam scheduled, so I think I'll just ask then, unless I notice that it *really* starts to bother her.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Squinting is a sign of pain. You should have her checked by your vet. Left untreated, eye infections can cause blindness.
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... unctivitis

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, thanks Dr. Jean! They'll be going in, hopefully, within two to three weeks. Is this too long to wait?? :?


----------

